# Deck prep before applying Olympic rescue it stain



## finepainter (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello,
Quick question on painting a deck..I'll be using the Olympic product from lowe's that states it significantly thicker than lowes.

What I don't want to do is power wash first as it beats up the deck pretty back...now it's currently grayish..from the elements ...don't live anywhere near salt water so it's just exposed to rain etc.

My only concern is will the stain/paint adhere properly if I don't power wash?
Also, has anybody had any luck with those deck wash products that you apply, brush and just hose off ?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

A thorough scrubbing and hose wash with chems does about as good prep wise on a deck as power washing does, maybe more so in some cases. 

Also if I remember right, the specs for rescue call for scrubbing. 

Good luck getting it to bond and last no matter what you do. That junk seems to be falling apart quickly from what I've seen. 

This deck was Pwashed, and sanded with 60 grit. The Rescue didn't even last a year before peeling/flaking


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

That product is horrible. Don't do it.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

finepainter said:


> Hello,
> Quick question on painting a deck..I'll be using the Olympic product from lowe's that states it significantly thicker than lowes.
> 
> What I don't want to do is power wash first as it beats up the deck pretty back...now it's currently grayish..from the elements ...don't live anywhere near salt water so it's just exposed to rain etc.
> ...


The critical step in preparing a deck for refinishing with this product is to have enough additional income to either replace the entire deck, or to be able to recoat it every year for free.

Seriously, the experiences with this stuff by other PT'ers should be sufficient warning.


----------



## finepainter (Aug 9, 2013)

WOW! Thanks for the heads up!
Why do you guys recommend? Cabot? Sherwin Williams?

Also, what's that deck wash? 

Thanks all


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

A really good way to learn about decks (and other stuff) is to use the search function on the upper left side of the screen. I just did, and there are over 300 threads. Maybe not all specific to what you need to know, but sufficient to do a deck correctly.

Spend 30 minutes reading them and you will know an awful lot on what not to do...which is the most important part of decks. Because they are evil, and want to destroy you :thumbsup:

ps- decks really do want to destroy you, emotionally and financially. It's what they do.


----------



## rbpaintVA (May 27, 2012)

Decks are all the bad things mentioned here and more. but we had success using the restore system from Benjamin Moore on deck with severe damage from uv. I was trying to upload some pictures of decks done with this system, but like many time before does not work for me. I start the process uploading the photos but after minutes it says failed file or uploading. any help with the issue will be appreciated.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

kdpaint said:


> A really good way to learn about decks (and other stuff) is to use the search function on the upper left side of the screen. I just did, and there are over 300 threads. Maybe not all specific to what you need to know, but sufficient to do a deck correctly.
> 
> Spend 30 minutes reading them and you will know an awful lot on what not to do...which is the most important part of decks. Because they are evil, and want to destroy you :thumbsup:
> 
> ps- decks really do want to destroy you, emotionally and financially. It's what they do.


hahaha, I had to laugh at your post but so true. I have so much less stress and my margins are way up getting away from doing decks. From the horse and pony show you have to put on to sell a properly priced project to battling 8 years of every jack leg handyman layering on impossible-to-strip coatings.. decks are a nightmare.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

kdpaint said:


> A really good way to learn about decks (and other stuff) is to use the search function on the upper left side of the screen. I just did, and there are over 300 threads. Maybe not all specific to what you need to know, but sufficient to do a deck correctly.
> 
> Spend 30 minutes reading them and you will know an awful lot on what not to do...which is the most important part of decks. Because they are evil, and want to destroy you :thumbsup:
> 
> ps- decks really do want to destroy you, emotionally and financially. It's what they do.


Lol. Well put, KD. As per Vern Gosdin (RIP), that should be "Chiseled in Stone".

:yes::yes:


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Last year more than 30% of my revenue came from decks - which is why annual sales were down 15%. This year, so far, I've done one small 14x16 deck and that was for maintenance. 

I do hope to spin off a small seasonal deck biz but it will not be a primary source of income again.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Last one we stripped a solid and applied a penetrating oil. Won't do another unless its a much more expensive wood than pt pine.

I have a dock revive under torture testing atm. It sits 4" off the ground in a wet location. The product is expensive but is holding up. Been 14 months so far no failure. May be acceptable for decks with split boards that need replacement.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I tell people now we only do decks as part of total house repaint. Not worth bidding otherwise. Unless for repeat client. And then they have to be a good one. 



Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

We finally found a durable product for finishing decks.

http://www.silcasystem.com


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Gough said:


> We finally found a durable product for finishing decks.
> 
> http://www.silcasystem.com


I like it!


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

What a great idea for the 99% of people who can't/won't maintain decks...

PS- just turned down one of those incredible peeling disasters yesterday. It felt so good not to have to take that job...


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

Wood decks suck. Sell them on switching to trex or something


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I think it's great that the two threads next to each other are painting a deck with this crap and then stripping this crap off a deck. How fitting! I never had a good feeling about that stuff. Just seems like trouble, especially here in the land of mucho rain. 




Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Slopmeyer said:


> Wood decks suck. Sell them on switching to trex or something


I know it's expensive as heck, but that composite decking (Trex) seems to hold up really well and never needs painting. I have a friend that had her deck built with it, and I'm a believer.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

SemiproJohn said:


> I know it's expensive as heck, but that composite decking (Trex) seems to hold up really well and never needs painting. I have a friend that had her deck built with it, and I'm a believer.


I have been contracted by both Trex and Timber tech for warranty cleaning. Guess what they recommend I do now for those customers who complain and demand warranty cleaning? Yep.. seal it.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

PressurePros said:


> I have been contracted by both Trex and Timber tech for warranty cleaning. Guess what they recommend I do now for those customers who complain and demand warranty cleaning? Yep.. seal it.


Well I guess I should have expected something like that. It seems that nothing exists that can outlast sun, rain, and snow. My friend will be complaining in a year or two...


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

SemiproJohn said:


> Well I guess I should have expected something like that. It seems that nothing exists that can outlast sun, rain, and snow. My friend will be complaining in a year or two...


The newer 100% plastic ones don't have the same issues and even the composites have gotten a little better. the issue is the wood dust in the composite holds moisture and depending on exposure, grows hard to remove mold very quickly.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

SemiproJohn said:


> Well I guess I should have expected something like that. It seems that nothing exists that can outlast sun, rain, and snow. My friend will be complaining in a year or two...


Mother Nature will have her way. It's a given.:yes:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> I have been contracted by both Trex and Timber tech for warranty cleaning. Guess what they recommend I do now for those customers who complain and demand warranty cleaning? Yep.. seal it.



What do they have you seal it with Ken? 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

When my mom and stepfather built a new house 6ish years ago they had a composite deck put on. After about a year it had faded a ton, so they called the manufacturer (can't remember who off the top of my head), and they stated it was supposed to be sealed after it was installed, and again every other year to maintain color. After a couple of different clear coats, and hating the deck every time they went outside, they just decided to paint it. So I did that last year. I tried to talk them into a stain, but they thought they would be happier with paint.


----------



## TKraft Art & Interio (Aug 20, 2014)

PressurePros said:


> I have been contracted by both Trex and Timber tech for warranty cleaning. Guess what they recommend I do now for those customers who complain and demand warranty cleaning? Yep.. seal it.


"Seal it" with what?


----------



## hammerhead (Feb 18, 2014)

Hines Painting said:


> When my mom and stepfather built a new house 6ish years ago they had a composite deck put on. After about a year it had faded a ton, so they called the manufacturer (can't remember who off the top of my head), and they stated it was supposed to be sealed after it was installed, and again every other year to maintain color. After a couple of different clear coats, and hating the deck every time they went outside, they just decided to paint it. So I did that last year. I tried to talk them into a stain, but they thought they would be happier with paint.
> 
> View attachment 24157


So what paint did you use on that composite? How is it holding up? hard to tell in the pictures.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

TKraft Art & Interio said:


> "Seal it" with what?


You can use anything you would to seal a wood deck. I've used semi trans oils, solids and Messmer's specialty coatings which are toned to duplicate the OEM composite deck colors.


----------

